# Capacity label for 1999 Maverick Pathfinder 17T



## Bobberhead (May 28, 2018)

I just purchased this boat and looking for a capacity info on it. It would be great to get a pic of the label from someone who has one. Many thanks if you can post one.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Frank Jakes said:


> I just purchased this boat and looking for a capacity info on it. It would be great to get a pic of the label from someone who has one. Many thanks if you can post one.


Ask zthomas or somali pirate they both have that model I think zthomas is even the same year.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

From my 98...





  








062522C4-76F5-4478-9116-437C9CD8740B




__
hawkman


__
May 29, 2018




98 Pathfinder 17T capacity label.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

She's rated for three people max, I'll check the weight limit when I get home today.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

The link I posted above shows the photo of mine.

It reads:

3 persons or 450 lbs.
900 lbs Persons Motor Gear
60 hp motor


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

You can buy a replacement here...

http://www.fpmarine.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=Decal-Pathfinder3-900-60


----------



## Bobberhead (May 28, 2018)

Y'all are the best. Thank you.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

hawkman said:


> ...3 persons or 450 lbs...


I'm going to have to weigh my potential companions! If I'm 225, pushing 230, then you're going to have to weigh less than 210 to come on my boat!  My two LITTLE kids are going to be close to that soon, with my son pushing past 5'2" (one inch in the last 30 days!) and probably over 100 himself.

As we get bigger, I'll have to downsize the outboard. LOL. Not.

Maybe I _could_ lose weight...


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

That's why you can hardly read my label anymore


----------

